# Mon Mac vaut-il le coup d'être réparé ?



## mentinet (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook Pro Early 2011 qui m'a fait un mauvais coup récemment. Du jour au lendemain, impossible de le démarrer, j'ai la pomme au démarrage (normal) mais l'affichage est verdâtre. Ensuite, une page parfaitement et complètement grise s'affiche et là, il reste bloqué.

Je décide alors de l'emmener dans un magasin agréé Apple, on me dit tout d'abord qu'il faut que je change ; et la carte mère, et l'écran pour un total de 1 116 euros : LOL.
Je décide donc d'aller voir un autre magasin qui eux m'informent que ce problème est déjà survenu sur d'autres machines et qu'il s'agit simplement d'un soucis de carte mère certainement. Coup de la réparation : environ 600 euros.

Ma grande question est donc : mon Macbook Pro vaudrait-il le coup d'être réparé ? Je désire dans tous les cas m'en racheter un bientôt mais je me demande si je serais en mesure de facilement vendre celui-ci, en particulier si je décide de mettre 600 euros dedans pour le réparer (vais-je pouvoir amortir cela ?). 

J'ai un i7 2.0ghz et 8Go de RAM mais visuellement, j'ai perdu des vis et la machine a pris des coups. Je me pose donc des questions sur le prix de vente.

Merci de vos conseils. Cordialement.
Clément


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Vend le en l'état sa intéressera surment et tu évite des frais


----------



## mentinet (4 Février 2014)

Ca ne paraît pas être une mauvaise idée en effet. Tout dépend combien je peux en tirer..? Des idées ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Difficile a dire une carte mère HS ... Si tu as des connaissances tu peux la changer toi mais c'est pas facile
Après moi je dirais 600 le coup donc a 1200 achat tu le vend entre 350 500


----------



## Deborah (4 Février 2014)

Un peu même problème.
Mon MacBook Pro fin 2009 vient de subir un changement de trackpad et pour une mystérieuse raisons liée à l'origine de l'objet, une alimentation toute neuve.
Pas de bol, maintenant, le DD est endommagé. ET vu que j'ai déjà balancé 400 euros de réparation, et qu'on me redemande 193 euros, je me dis que je vais arrêter là les dépenses somptuaires.
Question : Revendre l'objet pour les amateurs de récupération ? Où le conserver, mais alors,  le DD est-il indispensable pour ne m'en servir que comme écran de substitution ? 
Je n'ai pas l'âme bricoleuse... Mais je prends toutes les suggestionshttp://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## Ipod-tow (4 Février 2014)

Changer de disque dur te prend 10min et c'est très simple tu a de nombreux tutos sur le net tu as tort de te priver de cette réparation


----------



## mentinet (6 Février 2014)

D'autant qu'un disque dur ne compte qu'environ 50 euros.. et comme dit Ipod-tow, le manipulation est très simple.

Merci pour vos conseils, je vais tenter ça.


----------



## Deborah (6 Février 2014)

Mon expérience toute fraîche : j'ai fait réparer mon MacBook Pro dont le trackpad frisait l'apoplexie. Plus une alimentation  neuve, parce que celle d'origine - et je ne m'en étais pas aperçue - n'était pas adéquate... Ca m'a coûté très cher. C'était un pari.
Pari raté : quelques jours plus tard, l'objet fait des KP. Retour au SAV. Diagnostic : Disque Dur HS. J'ai renoncé à faire la réparation et j'ai misé sur un neuf malgré unn prix que je me serais volontiers épargné ; autrement dit, on parie... des fois on gagne, des fois on perd.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2014)

Deborah a dit:


> J'ai renoncé à faire la réparation et j'ai misé sur un neuf malgré unn prix que je me serais volontiers épargné ; autrement dit, on parie... des fois on gagne, des fois on perd.


Au pire tu achetais un dd externe (vu que tu n'es pas bricoleuse) et tu voyais avec ton dd externe si tout fonctionnait correctement !


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2014)

Dommage Deborah parce que le changement de DD n'est pas dur à faire soit même et peu coûteux. J'espère que tu n'as pas bazardé la machine car tu peux encore la réparer et la revendre.


Pour en revenir au premier message, il s'agit peut-être d'un modèle avec Radéon, qui pose du soucis à beaucoup de monde  à force de miniaturiser, les puces graphiques souffrent énormément dans les MBP, la course à la finesse devient totalement idiote 

Bref avec un peu de chance ça va finir par faire une class action aux US et Apple sera obliger de réparer comme pour les NVidia 8600 qui nous ont pourri la vie 

Par contre je doute qu'on te le rachète 

Bon courage


----------



## Deborah (6 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore récupéré mon malheureux MacBook Pro ; j'irai le chercher à la fin du mois (et comme chacun sait, les fins du mois commencent tôt). Je le garderai, et si l'un de mes petits-fils est assez bricole, je lui confierai l'objet. Je ne me sens pas du tout une âme de technicienne. Mais j'ai des DD externes, y compris formatés Mavericks, de sorte qu'il pourra toujours rendre service en attendant.

Question subsidiaire, il faut acheter quoi, comme DD pour ce MacBook Pro 15" ? 
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2014)

Deborah a dit:


> Mais j'ai des DD externes, y compris formatés Mavericks, de sorte qu'il pourra toujours rendre service en attendant.


Avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, tu pourras essayer de démarrer sur un disque dur externe, à condition que ce dernier soit bootable, bien sûr.





Deborah a dit:


> Question subsidiaire, il faut acheter quoi, comme DD pour ce MacBook Pro 15" ?


Un modèle 2,5", 7 ou 9 mm d'épaisseur, SATA III.


----------



## mentinet (8 Février 2014)

Concernant le changement d'une carte mère, je vois que cela semble bien plus que possible, notamment grâce au site iFixit: The free repair manual. 

Je suis donc en train de regarder pour m'acheter et remplacer la carte mère moi-même. Seulement, je me demandais s'il était possible de trouver une carte mère sans CPU et de venir y insérer celui de ma carte mère défaillante ?

Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## Deborah (8 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, tu pourras essayer de démarrer sur un disque dur externe, à condition que ce dernier soit bootable, bien sûr.
> 
> 
> 
> _Un modèle 2,5", 7 ou 9 mm d'épaisseur, SATA III_.



Merci beaucoup Sly54
Je pense le récupérer demain, et le fait est que j'ai un disque externe bootable.


----------



## Maestro31 (8 Février 2014)

mentinet a dit:


> Concernant le changement d'une carte mère, je vois que cela semble bien plus que possible, notamment grâce au site iFixit: The free repair manual.
> 
> Je suis donc en train de regarder pour m'acheter et remplacer la carte mère moi-même. Seulement, je me demandais s'il était possible de trouver une carte mère sans CPU et de venir y insérer celui de ma carte mère défaillante ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour, le CPU est soudé à la carte mère donc non on ne peut pas en trouver sans.

Personnellement, je doute que de trouver une carte mère hors réseau SAV Apple soit un bon investissement. Au prix de la carte même moins cher (400 généralement), il y a encore moins de garantie quelle tienne longtemps et aucun moyen de faire jouer une quelconque garantie qui est de 3 mois lors d'une réparation par le SAV. Même en étant technicien Apple, je ne ferai certainement jamais cette opération, coûteuse et pas de garantie de succès et personne contre qui se retourner.


----------



## mentinet (9 Février 2014)

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire Maestro31, merci pour ces conseils.
Tu conseillerais quoi du coup ? Une revente en l'état ? Où aller voir les SAV et mettre 600euros.. ?


----------



## Maestro31 (9 Février 2014)

La revente en l'état me paraît la plus intéressante si tu as l'intention d'investir dans un matériel neuf, tu peux facilement le revendre à un bon prix (pas de prix en tête mais ptet bien 300-400&#8364 sachant qu'il est fort probable que l'on te le rachète afin d'utiliser l'écran par exemple qui a lui seul coûte quasi autant que la carte mère à changer donc il fera surement un ravi.

Si en revanche tu souhaites continuer à l'utiliser un maximum de temps et que tu n'as pas le budget pour un matériel neuf, la réparation sera un bon compromis.


----------



## mentinet (9 Février 2014)

Ok merci. Pour être honnête, je viens de me commander un Macbook Pro 13" avec écran retina. Je vais donc tenter une vente en l'état.

Merci beaucoup.


----------

